# pressure washer is useful?



## NicoVe (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi. I want to buy a pressure washer. But my friend said it 's useless, he doesn't recommend it.
Does anyone use the pressure washer? Is it useful?
I find a cheap one, it only needs $ 39.99.
Need your experience.
Thanks


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

For WHAT!!!!
Stripping paint and scrubbing cement?

YES

Washing cars?

*NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!

Worst thing you could do besides throwing pounds of sand on it before washing it with a sponge!*


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Actually if you drive through salted roads then you need one for the underside, can’t get the salt off without one. If you don’t drive through the snow more then a couple of times a year then don’t get one and just take it to a place that will do it for you. These underside car wash things suck at getting the salt off, you need a human to see where to actually spray. Had to take my car in after months of automatic underside washing to get the salt off


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Actually if you drive through salted roads then you need one for the underside, can't get the salt off without one. If you don't drive through the snow more then a couple of times a year then don't get one and just take it to a place that will do it for you. These underside car wash things suck at getting the salt off, you need a human to see where to actually spray. Had to take my car in after months of automatic underside washing to get the salt off


This is silly unless you have a scissor jack lift or better. You cannot clean off salt from your undercarriage from the side. There are many good car washes that wash the underside of your vehicle in most areas where applicable. No extra charge on the wash.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> This is silly unless you have a scissor jack lift or better. You cannot clean off salt from your undercarriage from the side. There are many good car washes that wash the underside of your vehicle in most areas where applicable. No extra charge on the wash.


I went to several before I had someone do it right, these automatic underside spray suck. I went in the snow in December and there was still salt in June that I could see and I take my car through thru the car wash twice a week and use the so called underside spray on all of them. Until I had someone take an actual pressure washer to it and it didn't come clean. I'm sure there's more on the underside that you would have to use a lift to get at but the hand pressure washer worked when those automatic car washes didn't


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's the only way i can keep my driveway and sidewalk in front of the houses clean.

On a car?

your asking to ruin your paint job.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's the only way i can keep my driveway and sidewalk in front of the houses clean.
> 
> On a car?
> 
> your asking to ruin your paint job.


Duh, undercarriage only, did someone forget to plug in their lightbulb today


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Since Uber requires us to sanitize our cars I do it the easy way with my pressure washer...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

NicoVe said:


> Hi. I want to buy a pressure washer. But my friend said it 's useless, he doesn't recommend it.
> Does anyone use the pressure washer? Is it useful?
> I find a cheap one, it only needs $ 39.99.
> Need your experience.
> Thanks


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Or on the inside of a Honda Element with that weird vinyl interior water-resistant package.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I always wanted to buy a pressure washer and just start to offer pro bono work for the neighbors. Use it to blow the fences, garage doors, driveways and huge pickup trucks that have dirt. Seems like you can get a buzz. It's like shooting a AK 47 without the negatives.:laugh:

Pro Bono should not be a problem since I drive for LYFT. :smiles:


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've never needed a pressure washer doing food deliveries since this is the deliver thread lol 
Maybe that's what I'm missing. I'll try pressure washing Jose's burrito before dropoff. I'm sure that will get me a big fat tip 🙄🤪


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I've never needed a pressure washer doing food deliveries since this is the deliver thread lol
> Maybe that's what I'm missing. I'll try pressure washing Jose's burrito before dropoff. I'm sure that will get me a big fat tip &#128580;&#129322;


ever hear of a guy that burnt his johnson doing things to a burrito ! Hope that drive does not deliver those burritos afterwards .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Duh, undercarriage only, did someone forget to plug in their lightbulb today


Nowhere did the OP NOT say he would be using it to wash a car. I feel that my post was both informative of it's uses and a warning for stupid people not to use it to wash their car.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nowhere did the OP NOT say he would be using it to wash a car. I feel that my post was both informative of it's uses and a warning for stupid people not to use it to wash their car.


And yet the op posted a picture of a roller that goes under the car, that device has only one use

Be a pain to try to use that sprayer on the rest of the car with the wheels and what not

The op clearly has the intention of using this sprayer under the car since that's what it's designed for, if you think he is using else where then you can't comprehend pictures, here it is again and you tell me what someone has in mind when they post this picture?









This has one use and that's to wash snow salt off from the underside of your car, nothing else. It's not made to be picked up and used on the paint, or anything else. Don't know why but you guys can't figure out what the op was trying to do, doesn't take a genius to see what this picture means


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

$40 is really a cheap pressure washer. I thought the one I bought was cheap.
I bought it to clean my pool deck, dock and sea wall.. Im in Florida so I dont need it for snow, and ice and salt, but I did use the soap dispenser attachment on the car, before I bought a monthly car wash membership


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Pressure washers generally have a compressor to make more force.
That thing looks like more of a wheeled multi nozzle sprayer.
You could water your lawn or put it out for the kids to jump through
For pressure washing its about as usefull as breasts on a bull....


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

@oldfart that's a gorgeous green dot. Thanks for posting lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

My question is... why is everyone talking about washing salt of their cars in the middle of a heatwave during summer... lol 🤔🤷‍♂️🙄


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> My question is... why is everyone talking about washing salt of their cars in the middle of a heatwave during summer... lol &#129300;&#129335;‍♂&#128580;


Op wanted to know if a pressure washer was useful, I said it's only useful if you have salt on the roads, dolts can't figure out a picture and think op is trying to pressure wash the paint, why is this conversation so difficult?!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> I always wanted to buy a pressure washer and just start to offer pro bono work for the neighbors. Use it to blow the fences, garage doors, driveways and huge pickup trucks that have dirt. Seems like you can get a buzz. It's like shooting a AK 47 without the negatives.:laugh:
> 
> Pro Bono should not be a problem since I drive for LYFT. :smiles:


Until you get sued from not collecting the run off water that goes into the drains. 
Some places actually fine you for it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Iann said:


> Until you get sued from not collecting the run off water that goes into the drains.
> Some places actually fine you for it.


Those places are good.....


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Op wanted to know if a pressure washer was useful, I said it's only useful if you have salt on the roads, dolts can't figure out a picture and think op is trying to pressure wash the paint, why is this conversation so difficult?!


Sorry if sarcasm, wit and humor went way over your head... &#129335;‍♂


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Sorry if sarcasm, wit and humor went way over your head... &#129335;‍♂


Still trying to find the wit in your posts &#129300;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Sorry if sarcasm, wit and humor went way over your head... &#129335;‍♂


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


>


----------



## NicoVe (Jul 27, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply.
I have read your suggestions. Thank you so much for answer my question and discuss here.
When I need to wash salt on the roads, I will consider it...LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Since Uber requires us to sanitize our cars I do it the easy way with my pressure washer...


Puker ???



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Pressure washers generally have a compressor to make more force.
> That thing looks like more of a wheeled multi nozzle sprayer.
> You could water your lawn or put it out for the kids to jump through
> For pressure washing its about as usefull as breasts on a bull....


Brands which use the CAT TRIPLEX PLUNGERS are the best.

Ive got a Heavy Duty pressure washer with a concrete scrubber.

Almost capable of up to 5,000 p.s.i.

Ive serviced & tested Halliburton Drilling Mud pumps capable of pumping 30,000 p.s.i. with a similar design. Only MUCH Larger.
( driven by a V-8 turbo diesel and Allison transmission.)

















When you DONT want Miles of drill pipe blowing out of a well
And Raining Down upon you . . .

You use a GOOD PUMP.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Pressure washers generally have a compressor to make more force.
> That thing looks like more of a wheeled multi nozzle sprayer.
> You could water your lawn or put it out for the kids to jump through
> For pressure washing its about as usefull as breasts on a bull....


The picture he posted looks like an attachment for a pressure cleaner.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rotary style concrete cleaners are the best.

They are available cheaply for homeowner grade.


----------

